# Egyptian Theme



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Built a pyramid, sphinx, sarcophagus. 
Not sure if I can get the pictures to attach or not.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

wow i like it!! nice job!!!!


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Whoa, I really like that plastic wrap looking Anubis by the door... how'd you do that?


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

The figures are made out of packing tape wrapped around a willing model, cut off then taped back together.
Oh, except those ears and nose... those didn't belong to the model. Those are foil with the packing tape wrapped over top.


----------



## Dramb (Nov 12, 2007)

Now that's cool. Did the figure next to the Anubis glow at all, i'm seeing lights going into the plastic wrap? Great job on the props and costumes, mummies are cool!


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Didn't get much for decent night time shots. 
Yes, the one mummy crawling up the pyramid was lit up with purple lights.
The other stuff had green flood lights on it and a fog machine by the sphynx.
Inside there was a tunnel between the inside and outside walls with a mummy in there lit up inside with red lights. 
Oh, file name for the one pic is a little kooky.. don't know how to change it.
It wasn't in Mexico, or waterton. (sorry)


----------



## Dramb (Nov 12, 2007)

The lighting looks great. The purple mummy is cool, something different. Thanks for posting the pics. Looks like a lot of fun was had....


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks. 
We did have fun and the weather was nice. 
Weather here is hit and miss. Trying to get the pyramid up was delayed by a bad wind but luckily it settled down and the snow held off.
It's snowing today! Yuck.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Really enjoyed the pics. It's a theme I'm hoping to do to some degree one of these years. Your interpretation was very creative and it turned out great. Loved the sphinx and the camel! How tall was your pyramid?


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

The pyramid was almost 14 feet high. The piece at the top was lit up.
It was quite the procedure getting it set up.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

VERY nice haunt and VERY unique! My wife LOVES Egyptology and would dearly love to do something like this, but we are waaaay tooo far down our haunt path to make this big of a change.

Very cool !


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

You really outdid yourself. I truly think it is cool.


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Some other stuff can be incorporated in to the egyptian theme I think. 
I used some of my stuff from other years but I don't do really scary , yucky stuff because I don't want to scare the little kids. 
It was also inexpensive to do because we are great at scrounging and I'm a cheapskate!!


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Lt scare,
Just looked at your pics. Very nice. Yeah, I see you are way far down the haunt path all right!!


----------

